# inverness to wick to gills bay



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

has any body been up the a9 from inverness to wick in there motorhome.wats the road like.catching ferry from gills bay to st margreats hope in orkney on friday.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Have look at the route on google street view.
I always do this when i want this kind of info
clive


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

The A9 is a good sized road from Inverness to Wick. We stayed at Dunbeath in December and had no problems (tho' google maps stills thinks that the road around Dunbeath is closed)


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You will have no problems with this road, good A class. Have been there many times without problem. Diesel at Tesco in Wick.

Have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ditto what's already been said. It's a good road. Some nice views en route too.

Enjoy.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

No problem at all,the road is as previously stated a good "A" road and in recent years there has been several upgrades of the more "bendy" stretches.
Getting behind a slow HGV or tugger can be a problem.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Quiet at this time of year, the further north you go.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

The only bit you need to be aware of are the Berridale Braes. Use your gears to slow you on the way down the hills and watch the hairpin on the north side - if you're travelling northbound you'll need to swing out to make it round it. If southbound watch out for northbound lorries doing the same.
It's a cracking road though - especially on a bike.


----------

